# Offered loving home for a kitten



## chrystalheart (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,

I am wanting to offer a home for a kitten, I would ideally love a grey or black one but would consider others, Sex is unimportant, Prefer under 6 months if possible, My home details are as follows:

I live in a flat and ideally the cat/kitten should not be used to going out as I will be rehoming as a indoor cat.

No young children (16 yr old son)

No other Pets

I have plenty of time and love to offer so please get in touch if you think we would be suitable to home your cat/kitten.

Kind Regards

Lisa.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Hiya and welcome 
Hope you manage to find a kitten.


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

chrystalheart said:


> Sex is unimportant


Speak for yourself! 

Good luck with your search. It sounds like you have a wonderful home to offer a member of the Itty Bitty kitty Committee.


----------



## chrystalheart (Aug 11, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> Speak for yourself!
> 
> Good luck with your search. It sounds like you have a wonderful home to offer a member of the Itty Bitty kitty Committee.


Lmao not that kind of sex that's so important :smilewinkgrin:

Thank's Free Spirit and Tabby 

Just want to add that I would also love a blue or ragdoll


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

have you thought about a rescue


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

chrystalheart said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wanting to offer a home for a kitten, I would ideally love a grey or black one but would consider others, Sex is unimportant, Prefer under 6 months if possible, My home details are as follows:
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome. 

Just noticed you're in Saltaire - I used to live on Bingley Road many years ago before I got married, Salts Mill was a working concern then.

Hope you find a suitable kitten.


----------



## chrystalheart (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Angeli 

Thank's, I love it in Saltaire its very friendly, Are you the same Angeli who contacted me through pets freecycle?? If so thanks very much for that I have e-mailed about the kitties and am keeping my fingers crossed..
I will post here as soon as I hear anything so that my thread can be disregarded if I am lucky enough to get one of them.

:thumbup1: To all who have made me feel welcome.

Lisa.


----------



## Taome (Apr 17, 2009)

shame your so far away as i know of a 10 week old kitten that needs a home by this weekend


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

welcome to the forum ...hope you find what your looking for.


----------

